# Chandeleur Islands surf fishing trip 2009 report



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

This was our Second trip to the Islands for Surf fishing. This place is a surf casters dream, chunk spoons and poppers in the morning to bluefish and Jackfish. Then surf cast to millions of sharks swiming in two foot of water. There are way to many pics for me to move the report over here, and this is just the first half of it :biggrin:.

Enjoy and if you want the details PM me.

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=13841


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Just read your report and saw the pics!!

I am going on Double Trouble 1 week from this thursday, my first time. The guys i am going with say they wade, after seeing your pics, makes me think staying in the skiff may not be a bad idea!!!!!!! LOL

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Reel Bender said:


> Just read your report and saw the pics!!
> 
> I am going on Double Trouble 1 week from this thursday, my first time. The guys i am going with say they wade, after seeing your pics, makes me think staying in the skiff may not be a bad idea!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> Thanks for the report.


We were on the Double Trouble, Capt Troy is a great guy. Ask him about the crazyazz shark fishermen from Texas, got some good stories about us.

The sharks are thick on ths surf side, you will see 3-4' all day. The larger ones are not very far at all. On the back side of the Islands, not as many sharks. Mostly small lemon sharks. No problem to wade there. Troy said they had been having much better luck on trout and reds in the marsh this year.

Good Luck.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great pic's. :cheers: This thread got me to thinking about all the trip's to the Chandeleur's that a group of us use to take every year.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Have not been in years, thanks for the post


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report, thanks for taking the time to share your trip with us, I enjoyed the report very much.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Awesome read and even better pics - have to go there myself one of these days!

Thanks for posting up.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

amazing report thank you.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome report and pics. Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Jolly Roger said:


> We were on the Double Trouble, Capt Troy is a great guy. Ask him about the crazyazz shark fishermen from Texas, got some good stories about us.
> 
> The sharks are thick on ths surf side, you will see 3-4' all day. The larger ones are not very far at all. On the back side of the Islands, not as many sharks. Mostly small lemon sharks. No problem to wade there. Troy said they had been having much better luck on trout and reds in the marsh this year.
> 
> Good Luck.


Sounds like a blast!
I read the whole report and saw all the pics, I'm jealous.
I was out there years ago before all the recent hurricanes tore up the islands. Man it was fun catching trout and reds all day long. We were wading on the bay side and had an approx. 9 ft bull shark swim right past us in belly deep water. Needless to say we moved from that area and commenced cleaning our drawers. Just stay calm and be careful the capt. said. yea right. It was fun though, I'll never forget that.

Finfisher


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome surf-rod fishing JR......
That must of been lots of screamers.....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> That must of been lots of screamers.....


100+ a day

This report is only about half the pics, I am hoping that Curmit will get Video and Pics of the 9' lemon on casted bait up soon.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> 100+ a day
> 
> .


WOW, its been many, many moons since me and my surf rod buddies had a day like that......Would have loved to have been there, especially with a bucket full of big shad.
Those jacks woulda loved em.


----------

